# Long Term Accommodation In Goa



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi there, 

I was in Goa for three months last year and had quite a rough time because I got stuck in accommodation with a really sleazy landlord. I have a disability and am unable to go up flights of steps. I found a ground floor room in Arambol, but when the landlord became threatening I was unable to move out because I couldn't find anywhere else on the ground floor. 

I'd really love to come back and have a much nicer time. I am looking for a studio apartment or ground floor 1 bedroom place, with own kitchen, bathroom etc. I don't mind where in Goa it is, as long as a friendly area, not more than 20 mind scooter ride to the sea, with local cafes with wifi near by. I prefer to live a wee bit out of town to escape the noise of the clubs. 

Can anyone give me some ideas as to wear to start looking, and what kind of price I should be paying for a five month rental - October-March. 

Thank you in advance for any suggestions!!


----------

